# Firmware build v8.1 2018.32.6 08c12e6 (9/4/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Model 3 owner in Florida (not me) just got this version.


----------



## iluvmacs (Jan 31, 2018)

As did I.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iluvmacs said:


> As did I.


Release notes?


----------



## jwag (Jan 4, 2018)

Just got it this morning and installed it. Only states Bug Fixes, nothing new.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Just installed 32.6 when I got to work. 

32.3 was nice and stable, no complaints so hopefully this one will be the same.


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

My car downloaded 525mb data between 3-4am and soon after I got the Software Update available notification.

The release notes say 'This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes'


So far, so good.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

I also just installed. Came from 28.5. I poked around while it was parked and in the garage. Didn't see anything different with the UI.


----------



## soybomb (Jul 11, 2018)

updated this morning, so far standard regen strength has been lowered


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

soybomb said:


> updated this morning, so far standard regen strength has been lowered


Really, that sux 

Can others with it confirm?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

G0GR33N said:


> Really, that sux
> 
> Can others with it confirm?


Not yet, still sitting at work but hope not.

I do like the regen 1-pedal driving of the 3 coming from an ICE, but it does seem to be inconsistent and I catch myself reaching for the brake pedal at the last second at times.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I hope not! I've gotten good with not using the brakes to stop now. I almost wish it was higher not lower.


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Upgraded from 32.2 to 32.6 last night. I went for a quick drive during lunch, but couldn't really tell if there's any differences.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

G0GR33N said:


> Really, that sux
> 
> Can others with it confirm?


Took it for a 10 mile urban drive. I didn't notice a change.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> ...but it does seem to be inconsistent and I catch myself reaching for the brake pedal at the last second at times.


I totally agree. It's annoyingly inconsistent. Has been since 28.1.


----------



## Blair Chaney Jennings (Mar 25, 2018)

Got it this morning came from 28.3 haven't noticed anything different so far.


----------



## phigment (Apr 9, 2017)

Got the update last night. This morning my charge port cover didn't auto close. I didn't notice until I got to work. I then pressed the close button and it still didn't close. I pressed it again and it did work. I've never experienced this before, so hopefully it's not a new hardware issue.

edit: now that I think of it, it might have been user error.
I did swipe one of the cards to turn off the energy usage card and I wanted to check something in my rear view camera (check within parking lines)! I must have clicked the port!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Drove around a bunch yesterday after the update, regen seems about the same as it was, definitely not less.

Also searched through the menus, startup icons/indicators and see nothing new or changed either.

Good news is the cars sleep cycles are consistent and all is well via TeslaFi reporting and tracking.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I installed 32.6 yesterday morning from 32.2. Regen feels the same to me. It seemed weaker when I was in the week 28 series, but I thought it felt back to normal in week 32. It's probably been the same the whole time, and I'm just susceptible to inception.


----------



## Rev (Jul 20, 2018)

I updated to 32.6 yesterday and got the autopilot 14 day trial.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Not yet, still sitting at work but hope not.
> 
> I do like the regen 1-pedal driving of the 3 coming from an ICE, but it does seem to be inconsistent and I catch myself reaching for the brake pedal at the last second at times.


My observation so far has been that regen has been very consistent for the same slope, but there is a huge difference between regen on a downslope and regen on the flat: on the flat, you can break pretty hard with regen (uphill, you can throw yourself at the windshield...), but on a reasonable downwards grade, lifting your foot off completely initiates a very gradual deceleration, not something I would call braking -- you need the brake pedal unless you are planning well in advance or were already at very low speeds.
That's on 21.9 and 32.2, with limited experience in-between on 28.3 -- I have not found any difference between the three in terms of regen strength and certainly hope that upcoming releases will not weaken it!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Bernard said:


> My observation so far has been that regen has been very consistent for the same slope, but there is a huge difference between regen on a downslope and regen on the flat: on the flat, you can break pretty hard with regen (uphill, you can throw yourself at the windshield...), but on a reasonable downwards grade, lifting your foot off completely initiates a very gradual deceleration, not something I would call braking -- you need the brake pedal unless you are planning well in advance or were already at very low speeds.
> That's on 21.9 and 32.2, with limited experience in-between on 28.3 -- I have not found any difference between the three in terms of regen strength and certainly hope that upcoming releases will not weaken it!


Might be on top something there... I honestly haven't been paying attention to the slope one way or another while regen-ing but not sure if or why it should matter....


----------



## Kandoo (Apr 30, 2018)

Got 32.6 and Autopilot 14 day trial, Richmond Hill


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Might be on top something there... I honestly haven't been paying attention to the slope one way or another while regen-ing but not sure if or why it should matter....


Well, think of it in reverse: it's a lot easier, even for a Tesla ;-), to accelerate downhill than uphill. If those 0-60 drag races were held on a 5% grade up, the times would be significantly larger than on the flat. Decelerating the car is just the inverse process and has the same characteristics -- it is much easier to stop a car going uphill than to stop one going downhill.
It all comes down to gravity: when going downhill and accelerating, gravity is your friend, but if you are trying to decelerate downhill, it is your enemy. So the real question is: how much effect does gravity have on acceleration for a car?

If the road is level, the effect can be taken to be zero -- it will cause some resistance to rolling, but it's minor and similar at most realistic road gradients. On a slope, however, things change quickly.

The extreme case is a vertical. Going straight down (falling), gravitation accelerates anything by about 32.2ft per second; in terms of power, since a RWD Model 3 weighs around 3,800lbs, that's 32.2* 3,800, or roughly 120,000 ftlbs/s. Since the power of the motor is given in KW or HP, let's convert: 130'000 ft lbs/s into KW: we get 163KW, not far from the 198KW of the motor on the RWD LR Model 3! (So Model 3 could raise itself on a pulley, but acceleration would be poor ;-)

But that's straight down, with gravity pulling exactly in the direction of travel.
On a real road, gravity still pulls straight down, but the car travels much more horizontally than vertically. If we have a steep slope of 10deg (that's over 17%, and interstate highways are limited to 7%, but San Francisco has grades of over 30% on some streets), the acceleration of the car in the direction of travel due to gravity is about 5.6ft per second (lots of youtube videos for acceleration of a car on a ramp), which give us a power of 5.6*3800 or about 21,000 ft lbs/s, which converts to 28.5KW.

So, on the way down, your regen uses 28.5KW of power to fight gravity, leaving at most 170KW of power to reduce the speed of (brake) the car. That's assuming the motor is also a perfect generator, which it's surely not; most likely, the efficiency of the motor as a generator is somewhere around 90%, so it really has only around 180KW for regen., leaving around 150KW for regen braking. In other words, you lose over 15% of your regen braking ability when travelling down a 10deg slope, as compared to flat (where you have the full 180KW).

The actual situation is much worse than that (more than 15%), because the real limitation to regen is how much power can be fed back into the battery at each instant; even if the motor/generator could theoretically generate 180KW, the regen charging system limits the power to a significantly lower value. (I am sure someone on the forum must know what the peak regen power is? That for the S/X models appears to be 60KW.) The lower the maximum regen power, the more significant the effect of road gradient. If we assume that Model 3 has the same peak regen power as Models S/X, 60KW, you can see that the 28.5KW added or subtracted by gravity on a 10deg slope is now really significant -- half the power!


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Assuming the regeneration has a maximum power, the force you feel under deceleration using regen will be dependent upon your speed. The faster you are traveling, the less force you feel. 

Energy = force x distance. 
Power = energy / time
Power = (force x distance) / time. 
In this case, Power is the max regen power. 
distance / time = velocity
Power = force x velocity
Re-arranging:
Force = Power / velocity. 
Power is constant (over some range of velocities), so Force is inversely dependent on velocity.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Well, think of it in reverse: it's a lot easier, even for a Tesla ;-), to accelerate downhill than uphill. If those 0-60 drag races were held on a 5% grade up, the times would be significantly larger than on the flat. Decelerating the car is just the inverse process and has the same characteristics -- it is much easier to stop a car going uphill than to stop one going downhill.
> It all comes down to gravity: when going downhill and accelerating, gravity is your friend, but if you are trying to decelerate downhill, it is your enemy. So the real question is: how much effect does gravity have on acceleration for a car?
> 
> If the road is level, the effect can be taken to be zero -- it will cause some resistance to rolling, but it's minor and similar at most realistic road gradients. On a slope, however, things change quickly.
> ...


You 









Me


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

phigment said:


> Got the update last night. This morning my charge port cover didn't auto close. I didn't notice until I got to work. I then pressed the close button and it still didn't close. I pressed it again and it did work. I've never experienced this before, so hopefully it's not a new hardware issue.
> 
> edit: now that I think of it, it might have been user error.
> I did swipe one of the cards to turn off the energy usage card and I wanted to check something in my rear view camera (check within parking lines)! I must have clicked the port!


Well I had a first time ever charge port issue yesterday now that you mention it.

Parked in the garage as usual, grabbed the UMC handle, pressed the button and nothing happened, tried few more times...nada. Car was still unlocked and phone was sitting in it during all this so went back to the touchscreen and hit open and had no issues from there.

So not sure it was a random software glitch or a UMC issue, just never seen it before this 32.6 update so i'll keep an eye on it if it happens again. 34.X series started rolling out today, so as they say...on to the next one...


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

The vampire drain has significantly reduced. The drain rate has been cut in 1/2~1/3.

It used to drain about 2~3%/day. Since the update, only 1%/day.


----------



## GenZer0 (May 23, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Well I had a first time ever charge port issue yesterday now that you mention it.
> 
> Parked in the garage as usual, grabbed the UMC handle, pressed the button and nothing happened, tried few more times...nada. Car was still unlocked and phone was sitting in it during all this so went back to the touchscreen and hit open and had no issues from there.
> 
> So not sure it was a random software glitch or a UMC issue, just never seen it before this 32.6 update so i'll keep an eye on it if it happens again. 34.X series started rolling out today, so as they say...on to the next one...


Can also open charge port by just tapping on the cover when car is unlocked.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

GenZer0 said:


> Can also open charge port by just tapping on the cover when car is unlocked.


Owned the Model 3 for 6 months and only twice In all the times I've tried to unlock the chart port door with the UMC handle, with the phone on me without opening one of the doors has it worked. Car is never locked in the garage. And the 2 times it has worked has only happened since the update to 32.2.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

EDH said:


> Owned the Model 3 for 6 months and only twice In all the times I've tried to unlock the chart port door with the UMC handle, with the phone on me without opening one of the doors has it worked. Car is never locked in the garage. And the 2 times it has worked has only happened since the update to 32.2.


Same here for unlocking the charger handle from the car. I plug in the car as soon as I park it in my garage, so I've never had an issue with opening the charger door by pushing the button on the handle of my HPWC. But when I go back to the garage to drive off, I have to unplug the charger handle from the car and trying to do that a push on the charging handle works just as you describe for opening the charger door: chancy at best unless I first open the car door. Same behavior under 21.9, 28.3, and now 32.3.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 11, 2018)

I have also noticed a decrease in regen strength, it appears to be reflected in my efficiency as well. Previously, I was able to achieve ~210 Wh/mile, now its in the 250 Wh/mile range with similar driving style...


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Ray C said:


> Previously, I was able to achieve ~210 Wh/mile, now its in the 250 Wh/mile range with similar driving style...


Ouch!

That is a huge change in efficiency, assuming everything else is the same, condition wise.....


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

Ray C said:


> Previously, I was able to achieve ~210 Wh/mile, now its in the 250 Wh/mile range with similar driving style...


I am still on 32.2 and I have noticed that in the past couple of days my usage has increased. But I am almost 100% certain that it is because the weather has been a lot cooler in the past 2-3 days here in NJ at least. It would hurt you more if you generally drive a very short distance, My commute is approx ~50 miles and I have seen an increase from 222 wh/m to an avg of about 240 wh/m with a 5000+ miles.


----------



## cfcubed (Aug 20, 2018)

Well found to my wife's (& this my) unpleasant surprise that this (?) update *tightens low pressure warning range,* making repeated/annoying/"scary" low pressure warnings more likely. *Lower limit (Aero) appears to have gone from 38 psi -> 41 psi in our 32.6 update. * Door jam says 45 psi. Too tight a range for us in the US NE where daily temps can oscillate 20-30 deg F & garage temps can add 10-20 deg F (heat/hotter in evening) to the swing. Some times of year, like over this last week or so, may have to adjust tire pressure 2X - 3X times a week to "optimize" it; both avoid low warnings (on cool mornings) AND not have too high psi/hard ride (on hot days). 

Elon had tweeted that a softer ride could/should be had using 39 psi tire pressure: "_Best way to improve ride is drop tire pressure to ~39 psi. 45 psi is best range, but lower comfort._" That suggestion results in lots of low pressure warnings now.

Got mess of warnings TWICE this week due to this (?) update. Had had pressure @ 41 and dropped to 38 due to temp change (warnings, wife drives back car to use our ICE car). Adjusted to 42 psi which should/would have given enough headroom. Today she gets loads of constant warnings for 41 psi, drives back in frustration & gets old ICE car again. So this time I raised to full 45 psi in this cooler weather. Probably too high when it reaches 90 deg F+ again this season.

Ugh. None of our many ICE cars over the years had that tight a lower limit, 3 psi. Too tight for NE swings. Can tell this things designed/developed/tested exclusively (?) in beautiful southern Cali So I logged in as "vehicle" issue today.

Sure for those most concerned with range + tire wear the new, overly tight PSI range is good, but shouldn't be imposed on those that aren't obsessed with those.


----------



## ergela (Feb 22, 2018)

been on 32.6 for a week now. I usually avg 220wh/m for my daily commute. On 32.6 i'm seeing an avg of 270wh/m.... no change in weather or driving style.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Tried installing update yesterday (currently I'm on 32.2) and update failed or was interrupted. I have an error that appears on screen under car image that says Software Update Required contact service. The car drives fine but error remains but autopilot and TACC is disabled. Service center tried today to push out update again twice and both times failed again. They said it looks like half of the update installed so they'll have to get a technician to look into it. Bad timing to not have autopilot with a 3 hour road trip this weekend 
Anyone ever have a partial update installed with that error message?


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

I've had 32.6 for about a week or so and the other day I noticed that my regen bar was dotted. I only charged to 90%, which I've done every time except for one road trip (where I also saw the dotted regen bar), and range was only 277 or so, but the far left of the bar was demonstrating limited regen capacity. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I have noticed that my low regen is less than normal.

But the real problem I am having is the car won’t walk away lock.
If I leave it, sometimes the lights stay on, AC stays on and doors won’t lock. And it seems like there is no pattern to it.
Plus sometimes now it won’t recognize my phone until I unlock it.


----------



## cfcubed (Aug 20, 2018)

FYI Update on my post WRT low pressure warning PSI. I'd contacted Tesla about it, took a while & back n forths but here's my non-answer answer from B* from Tesla:

Me:
_I'd answered your questions & haven't heard back an answer for my simple one; *At what PSI do low pressure warnings start?* I'm now @ 36.2 firmware if that matters.
Please let me know. It's important that I know so that I keep the pressure high enough to avoid the warnings._

B* : 
_*While I can't disclose the exact threshold for tire pressure alerts in your car,* we have had a chance to review your car's history. It actually appears that your car was displaying alerts for tires being over pressure rather than low pressure. Please note it's expected that the TPMS sensors will take some time in Drive gear to update to provide accurate readings, and that the TPMS can alert too low OR high pressures._

Now at no time were any of my tires cold PSI > the 45 psi on door jam. And no hot temps or hard driving the 5-10 mins from home the car had gone & got alerts. So no answers whatsoever. Will just keep 'em bet 42 & 45 psi cold I guess as that's keeping PSI warnings at bay.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

As the weather up here in the PNW has cooled down, I have seen my tire low pressure warning come on periodically this week. The threshold appears to be 36psi (for my sport wheels) and at 37 or higher no problem. Another weirdness is that it will flag one tire (the rear driver side one) even if all the others are also at the same. One time that tire was actually higher than the rest and it still got flagged.


----------

